# Neck rub.



## Anyfoot (Mar 24, 2017)

When I go into our tort house, as usual most of the torts come looking to see if the food God has brought any treats. I have one female Brazilian that seems to enjoy a neck and head rub. She'll ignore foods I've put down whilst she gets a massage. If I stop and back off a bit she usually follows and stands at my feet awaiting for another neck rub. 
Any body else want to share some of your bonding time with a tortoise.


----------



## saginawhxc (Mar 24, 2017)

My little red foot rescue is the same way. She seems to crave the attention.


----------



## Pearly (Mar 24, 2017)

Omg!!!! How precious!!!!


----------



## Sandy Martinez (Mar 24, 2017)

Luv it!


----------



## Oxalis (Mar 24, 2017)

Super cute! My Russian isn't much interested in neck rubs, but I sure wish he were!


----------



## MPRC (Mar 24, 2017)

I have no doubt that they enjoy being rubbed....Vern does at least. He is so friendly and will chase you until you stop walking and he will just sit by you and wait for you to pet him.


----------



## Anyfoot (Mar 24, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I have no doubt that they enjoy being rubbed....Vern does at least. He is so friendly and will chase you until you stop walking and he will just sit by you and wait for you to pet him.


Thats so funny.


----------



## Franco F (Mar 24, 2017)

Tortoises have quite the personalities


----------

